# Tyre pressure during storage



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

Any thoughts on adjusting tyre pressure when your motor home is off the road for a few weeks or longer. I use 60psi front and 65psi rear when on the road but I was thinking of increasing this to prevent or reduce"flat points" on the tyres if the vehicle remains static for an extended time.
Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Weareoff,
Not sure that increasing pressures would totally eliminate flat spots.
Putting a vehicle in storage is not good for the mechanics of the motor, better to occasionally start and run the engine and to eliminate tyre flat spots, mark each tyre with chalk, bottom centre and move, again occassionally. The chalk mark will give an accurate graduation of rotation.
viator


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Try these, or make some yourself.

http://www.towsure.com/product/14526-Tyre_Savers


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Would it be feasible if you are going to the extent of doing anything to take the weight off the tyres entirely? ie on bricks?

Jason


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What you should do is either jack up the vehicle and lower again on axle stands as this will take the weight off the tyres completely and that is best for the tyres.
But not necessarily best for the moving components of the engine and running gear including the brakes.
Therefore I would suggest that a good compromise would be to start up the vehicle and take it for a short drive ideally every week or at the least every two weeks.
Or mark the tyres with chalk as mentioned above and move the vehicle weekly and position the tyres so that a different part of the tyre is in ground contact and if possible park with the handbrake off with wheels chocked so that the handbrake mechanism does not stick.
Then as often as possible give it a short drive.
Also operate the habitation step a few times as these tend to seize.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*tyre pressures*

I wouldn't know anything about 'storage', we use our motorhome 12 months a year,,,, come on get out there,,,, jack & Patty, cornwall


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*tyre savers*

I use the tyre savers, they are a bit difficult to run on to so I scewed wedges on the front of each one.

Graham


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Weareoff,
You have a pm.
viator


----------

